# Wie heiß darf die Flüssigkeit in einer AIO werden?



## Ikarius (4. Juli 2017)

*Wie heiß darf die Flüssigkeit in einer AIO werden?*

Meine wird bei prime95 maximal 46 grad warm. Ist das in Ordnung? (kraken x52)


----------



## Malkolm (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie heiß darf die Flüssigkeit in einer AIO werden?*

Alle Systeme die ich bisher in der Hand hatte waren bis min. 55°C spezifiziert.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie heiß darf die Flüssigkeit in einer AIO werden?*

46 Grad Wasser  Temperatur? Finde ich schon recht viel.
Bei mir sind es nur so 33 Grad.


----------



## Ikarius (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie heiß darf die Flüssigkeit in einer AIO werden?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> 46 Grad Wasser  Temperatur? Finde ich schon recht viel.
> Bei mir sind es nur so 33 Grad.



Ohne dein System zu kennen sagt das erst mal nicht viel. Bei so Angaben also immer dazu Posten.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie heiß darf die Flüssigkeit in einer AIO werden?*

Das System ist hierbei völlig irrelevant. Es geht Dir doch um die maximale Belastbarkeit eines bestimmten Produkts? Damit interessiert es nicht, was gekühlt wird, sonder ob 46°C noch innerhalb der Spezifikation liegen. Wenn diese zum Beispiel bei max 55°C liegt, wären 9°C Puffer bei einer so unrealistischen Anwendung wie Prime95 aus meiner Sicht völlig akzeptabel (besser geht natürlich immer). Also würde ich an Deiner Stelle entweder die beigelegte Anleitung studieren (bzw. falls nicht mehr vorhanden auf der Homepage downloaden Kraken X52 - NZXT ) oder (falls dort keine Informationen zu finden sind) einfach NZXT eine Serviceanfrage schicken und nachfragen.

NZXT Support Center

Denn wenn die AiO durch eine falsche Schätzung auf Dauer beschädigt wird (und dann auch noch mit Garantieverlust), ist Dir sicherlich auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## Ikarius (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie heiß darf die Flüssigkeit in einer AIO werden?*

Ich meinte ob er überhaupt einen Kraken hat oder jetzt z.b. sein Custom Loop 33 Grad hat. Ein Vergleich mehrerer x52 halte ich für durchaus aussagekräftig.


----------



## blautemple (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie heiß darf die Flüssigkeit in einer AIO werden?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> 46 Grad Wasser  Temperatur? Finde ich schon recht viel.
> Bei mir sind es nur so 33 Grad.



Nur hast du halt keine AiO


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie heiß darf die Flüssigkeit in einer AIO werden?*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Ich meinte ob er überhaupt einen Kraken hat oder jetzt z.b. sein Custom Loop 33 Grad hat. Ein Vergleich mehrerer x52 halte ich für durchaus aussagekräftig.



Auch das bringt nichts, weil letztendlich jede AiO und jede CPU ein Unikat ist. Der eine benötigt mehr Spannung, der andere weniger, die verwendete Wärmeleitpaste, geköpfte CPU, Füllstand der AiO, saugen oder blasen die Lüfter, muss sie mit Luft aus dem Gehäuse oder kann sie mit Frischluft von außen kühlen (z.B. durch Frontmontage im PC), wie verteilt die Grafikkarte ihre Abwärme (heizt sie das Gehäuse auf und belaste damit die AiO), Anzahl der Gehäuselüfter und deren Durchsatz, das Volumen des Gehäuses, ja sogar Deine Raumtemperatur (wohnst Du im Dachgeschoss und hast im Hochsommer gemessen; Mieter, die im UG wohnen, werden ganz andere Werte erhalten), etc. pp.
Viel zu viele Variablen und deswegen reicht es, zu wissen, ob alles innerhalb der Spezifikation läuft. Wenn die CPU-Temperaturen stimmen, sich im Gehäuse sonst nichts durch die AiO unnatürlich aufheizt, wenn die AiO-(Wasser-)Temperaturen innerhalb der Spezifikation liegen (dann greift auch die 6 jährige Garantie von NZXT), ist alles wunderbar.
Der Rest ist völlig irrelevant. 

Wenn Du einfach nur hören willst, was andere für Werte völlig ohne irgendeine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zu Dir erhalten, dann sag das. Bringt nur einfach nichts.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie heiß darf die Flüssigkeit in einer AIO werden?*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Ohne dein System zu kennen sagt das erst mal nicht viel. Bei so Angaben also immer dazu Posten.


Mein System sieht man wenn man dem Link in der Signatur folgt. Nein ich habe keine AIO. Sondern einen Mora 3 420, schön 9 140er Lüfter drauf. Gekühlt wird damit eine Titan Xp und ein I7-5930k@4,5 Ghz. Aber ich bleibe dabei, 46 °C Wasser Temp finde arg viel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie heiß darf die Flüssigkeit in einer AIO werden?*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Meine wird bei prime95 maximal 46 grad warm. Ist das in Ordnung? (kraken x52)


Problematisch werden Temperaturen über 100°C, weil im System dann der Druck zu hoch wird und Leitungen platzen.
Ab 60° sinkt die Haltbarkeit der Schläuche merklich. Für die CPU und GPU gilt: je weniger Temperatur, umso besser.
Alles unter 75° CPU und GPU ist völlig unbedenklich

Eine Kühlkreislauftemperatur 20°C oberhalb der Raumlufttemperatur ist tendenziell viel, jetzt müsste man das System
(also die eingetragene Wärme), die Radiatorart und -fläche sowie die Lüfter und deren Einstellung kennen. Varieren kann
man mit höherer Pumpendrehzahl, höherer Lüfterdrehzahl und oder mehr Radiatorfläche. Da hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie heiß darf die Flüssigkeit in einer AIO werden?*

@Blackvoodoo
Ein Vergleich zwischen AiO und Custom-Wasserkühlung (auch noch mit Mora) ist einfach nicht zu machen. Das sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche Welten in Sachen Leistungsfähigkeit.
AiOs spielen (trotz Einsatz von Flüssigkeit) nur in der Liga eines herkömmlichen, besseren CPU-Turmkühlers. Sie sind eine Alternative zu diesen, mehr aber auch nicht.
Dementsprechend sind die Grenzwerte ganz anders zu betrachten. Was für eine Custom-Wakü "schlecht" erscheint (was absolut relativ ist, da auch Waküs deutlich mehr vertragen, als das, was viele als "schlecht" erachten), wäre für eine AiO förmlich phantastisch.
Man muss also durchaus damit leben, dass die Leistung einer (auch die der teuersten und besten, die man am Markt auftreiben kann) AiO weit unter der einer Custom-Wasserkühlung liegt, die Temperaturen (sowohl CPU, als auch Wasser) und Geräuschkulisse nicht annähernd mithalten können.

Deswegen wie gehabt: innerhalb der Spezifikation (und dann auch noch bei Prime95) sollte keinen beunruhigen. Zumindest wenn die Temperaturen auch wirklich innerhalb der Spezifikationen liegen. Ich finde zu dieser AiO auf die Schnelle nichts, weswegen ich einfach NZXT anschreiben würde.
Es gibt auch (wie angedeutet) viele Variablen, die die Temperaturen verbessern können. Zum Beispiel reicht oft schon eine etwas zackigere Lüfterkurve oder eine andere Positionierung im Gehäuse aus.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie heiß darf die Flüssigkeit in einer AIO werden?*

Sehe ich auch so, es kommt noch dazu das solche Tests während von Spielen getätigt werden sollten, denn Prime95 oder sonstige Stresstests lasten das System in einer weiße stark aus was normalerweise nie sein wird.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie heiß darf die Flüssigkeit in einer AIO werden?*

prime ist zwar nicht unbedingt realistisch, aber bei spielen kommt die Abluft der GPU hinzu, die bei vielen AiO-Konfigurationen durch den Radi befördert wird 

@Temp:

Generell sind die Pumpen die Komponente denen sehr hohe Temperaturen am ehesten zu schaffen machen. Obwohl die Schläuche auch sehr weich werden, müsste da schon einiges passieren, dass die von den Fittingen rutschen, das ist fast unmöglich, besondern bei den fixierten Anschlüssen einer AiO.
Nehmen wir mal die DC-LT Pumpe in der Eisbaer oder SL, so liegt deren maximale Temperatur bei 65Grad. Das ist schon sehr hoch und sollte eigentlich so schnell nicht erreicht werden. Ich denke nicht das die Aseteks da groß anders liegen. In den Fury karten war die Wassertemp sogar noch höher, ohne Probleme!

In meinen Test habe ich diverse 240 AiOs bei 650 U/Min betrieben, auf einem stark übertakteten 4820k und prime in 12k. Da war von einer Wassertemp von max 50 Grad auzugehen, wenn überhaupt


----------

